# Any one else have a toddler who is not at all ticklish?



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

My 2 1/2 year old DS has no response to tickling. None. He notices we're touching him, but doesn't giggle, laugh, flinch, nothing. He loves other kinds of touches, and we can get him to laugh easily in other ways, but I just realized he's the only child I've ever met who isn't ticklish.

The lack of ticklishness itself isn't a big deal, but because he has other motor and sensory issues, I'm wondering if this might be part of it. Or maybe it's just normal for some people to not be ticklish at all.


----------



## springmum (Aug 30, 2008)

Is it that he is NEVER tickleish or only at certain times?

My 3 yr old has the occasional time where I can draw on his belly or under his chin, or even touch his feet without him laughing. But if we're in a playful, chase me, get me...then TICKLE me...you better believe he's going to squirm, giggle, run away...then ask for more!

If you hadn't mentioned sensory issues already I would have thought about that for him. Does he respond to light touches on the belly, chin or feet at all (even without laughing), like flinching, pulling away etc.? Does he seem to have a high pain tolerance? (not reacting to bumps, falls etc like you would expect?)

I don't know what it means..maybe someone else will have some experience.


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *springmum*
> 
> Is it that he is NEVER tickleish or only at certain times?
> 
> If you hadn't mentioned sensory issues already I would have thought about that for him. Does he respond to light touches on the belly, chin or feet at all (even without laughing), like flinching, pulling away etc.? Does he seem to have a high pain tolerance? (not reacting to bumps, falls etc like you would expect?)


NEVER ticklish. He generally likes being touched and is very cuddly, but he doesn't show any different response to tickling, it's the same to him (judging by his response) as holding his hand. Doesn't laugh or giggle when tickled, nor does he flinch or pull away. It's subtle though. He'll laugh and sing along when were playing and laughing and signing, so I didn't really notice until recently that he wasn't responding to the tickle itself.

He does seem to have a high pain tolerance, but not so that he hurts himself a lot. He does ask for comfort when he falls, usually, but sometimes he does fall and I expect him to be hurt, but he just carries on playing. He's more likely to ask for comfort if the fall seemed to scare him than hurt him. He's never had a big injury, just tumbles and skinned knees.


----------



## springmum (Aug 30, 2008)

I think I would definitely mention it next time you do a visit with your Dr (I don't mean an urgent appt)....maybe there is something underlying, maybe not. I think there is rare condition with relation to complete pain insensitivity, don't remember what it is called. It certainly doesn't sound as if your son has that extreme form, but it's one of those things as a mom I would ask my Dr about just in case.

It may a symptom of a larger problem, or just part of his particular sensory issues (for example some kids are extremely sensitive to tickling so much that is painful for them)

Hopefully it all makes sense for you soon


----------



## tzs (Aug 4, 2009)

is this asking the obvious....are all kids supposed to be ticklish?

i've definately known adults who were not ticklish at all...not even a bit....my husband being one of them.


----------



## springmum (Aug 30, 2008)

I think adults may be different...in the right mood I can be very tickleish....other times could have no effect.

I think with her mentioning her son's other sensory needs, it just seems to add to the picture so to speak. Doesn't make it abnormal per say, but as he grows and his sensory needs become clearer it can be helpful to know what to tell a teacher/caregiver to help make his day a little smoother. Like kids who are tag sensitive - they may be totally unable to focus in school for the entire day b/c a tag is bothering them - they may even appear "defiant" in class b/c of it. Communicating things like "he has a lower response to physical tickling, or pain" could help a caregiver remember to double check after a fall (in case he doesn't appear too upset, but may have big scrape..)

I only mention it b/c I worked with various kids with various sensory needs. Giving them things in their day to help their sensory needs made a big difference (weighted vest time for some, fidgets for others etc)

Mentioning it to the Dr isn't because she needs to make it right....sometimes pieces come together slowly for things that someone else may have experience with.


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

OP here. Yes, I'm just trying to get a perspective as to whether it's normal, or within a range of typical. I almost posted this question in the SN forum, but then decided to post it here figuring if its within the range of normal for a toddler not to be ticklish, someone else here would have that experience, too. I'm not trying to fix it (we have plenty of other games to play), nor am I alarmed, just wondering if its another clue to the mystery that is my son's motor and sensory issues.

We have a pediatric neurological consult coming up, so I think I'll mention it. Though, no I'm not taking him to a neurologist over this! He has much bigger issues, but this might be another piece of the puzzle for the neurologist.


----------



## springmum (Aug 30, 2008)

I think your on the right track, and right to mention it to the neurologist. Like you said...just another piece to the puzzle.

The more important part will be what to do with all his wonderful unique needs/abilities. Always be sure to mention things like this to teachers, caregivers etc. Not for a "label" but man could it help make his day better/worse when some if his sensory needs are being met/missed.

He sounds like he's lucky to have you


----------

